# Smith & Wesson 27-2



## donrita72 (Mar 31, 2021)

What year was my 27-2 produced with a serial number N331768


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome from Northern Illinois.
I don't have a book, but I believe if you call S&W they may help with your inquiry
You have in my opinion the finest revolver Smith&Wesson ever made.
Good Luck in your search..


----------



## donrita72 (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## donrita72 (Mar 31, 2021)

I just bought this today and it came in a presentation wood box Brand New unfired


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

donrita72 said:


> I just bought this today and it came in a presentation wood box Brand New unfired


I have one in Nickle with an 8 3/8 barrel with all the extra's that I bought new in the 70's and it is also unfired.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

wirenut said:


> I have one in Nickle with an 8 3/8 barrel with all the extra's that I bought new in the 70's and it is also unfired.


Post us a pic please!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

wirenut said:


> View attachment 19641
> View attachment 19642


WOW!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

In my opinion knowing when a firearm is built is useless, unless it is a very old firearm and you are a collector.
I have seen over the years is this is a typical new members first post.
A simple introduction would be sufficient instead of asking for information for a first post.
But that's just me.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. That serial number places it shipped in 1975 or 1976. Now you do realize we like pictures!


----------

